# Amazon Swords red spots



## fishtk75 (Sep 6, 2006)

I see red spots on my swords how much iron to put in without killing the fish?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

You probably got no response because your question is worded vaguely...

Red spots is normal coloring for some swords. Spots that are symptoms of problems are not red. Can you elaborate more about what you think the problem is ? What kind of swords do you have?


----------



## fishtk75 (Sep 6, 2006)

Robert Hudson said:


> You probably got no response because your question is worded vaguely...
> 
> Red spots is normal coloring for some swords. Spots that are symptoms of problems are not red. Can you elaborate more about what you think the problem is ? What kind of swords do you have?


As to the spots are a rust color and the kind I looked up the name Echinodorus Cordifolius 
I feed it Kent Pro Plant food.
I see how you put a picture in the forum and I uploaded one here. And maybe tell me why they start green and then turn into this.
Here is a picture of one of the leaves.








I am sorry as to what to put in for wording.Is there a list of things to put down for this forum that will help me for next time.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Sword plants grow fast once they get started, so they need a lot of a balanced diet of nutrients. You can provide that with root tabs, or you can dose fertilizers in the water. Root Zone is not a complete fertilizer. You need to provide nitrates, potassium, phosphates, trace elements, and possibly calcium and magnesium. See the fertilizing forum for some ideas about how to do that.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Am I crazy? I never heard of a plant getting red spots before that wasn't supposed to have red spots. It certainly has nothng to do with iron. Some people think you feed iron to make plants more red, not to make red spots disappear. Hoppy, have you ever heard of plants developing red spots for any reason and in particularly due to a nutrient difficiency?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Those spots looked more dead than red to me. Like a red/brown dying sore on the leaf. My first thought was low potassium. (But there's a VERY good chance I could be wrong.)


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Red color in plant leaves can be a sign of stress, and some plants can be stressed by keeping nitrates low, thus getting more reddish leaves. But, beyond that I think red plants are red because they are red plants, with good lighting and good health. Red spots? Measles?


----------



## fishtk75 (Sep 6, 2006)

hoppycalif said:


> Red color in plant leaves can be a sign of stress, and some plants can be stressed by keeping nitrates low, thus getting more reddish leaves. But, beyond that I think red plants are red because they are red plants, with good lighting and good health. Red spots? Measles?


Thank you for the reply and I will look for a balanced diet of nutrients.
Is there one that you use one of the products that work for them for nutrients?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/pfertz/41971-introducing-pfertz.html is one place to get fertilizers that are easy to use.


----------



## fishtk75 (Sep 6, 2006)

hoppycalif said:


> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/pfertz/41971-introducing-pfertz.html is one place to get fertilizers that are easy to use.


Thank you I will look in to that one. What about CO2 adding does it have to be? I see alot having bottles of CO2.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Looks like a Red Ozelot sword to me.


----------



## fishtk75 (Sep 6, 2006)

Robert Hudson said:


> Looks like a Red Ozelot sword to me.


Is this what it is from this pic?







If this is that is not what I have it looks like the one in Plant Finder here. They are all green leaves.


----------

